# [H] Suche Hardcore / Semi-Hardcore Gilde für Classic



## yikuu (4. August 2019)

Moin allerseits!

Mein Name ist Philipp und ich bin 32 Jahre alt. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer HORDE Gilde, die meinen Anforderungen entspricht, um in Classic total durchzustarten!

**Classic-Erfahrungen:**
Angefangen mit WoW bin ich mit dem AQ pre Patch. Also ein wenig zeitversetzt.
Ich habe in Classic Holy-Priest gemaint und hatte n Protwarri Twink. Dadurch, dass ich und die meisten meiner damaligen Gilde erst sehr viel später angefangen hatten WoW zu spielen, sind wir bis zum TBC Start leider nur bis Schattenschwinge in BWL gekommen. MC, Ony, ZG und AQ20 waren aber auf Farmstatus.

**Meine Vorstellungen:**
Ich Suche eine Gilde, die ab der zweiten Woche nach Release anfängt zu raiden. An Raidtagen stelle ich mir 2-3 vor (mehr geht auch) wobei diese lieber nicht am Wochenende sein sollten (ist aber kein Ausschlusskriterium). Da ich für das erste halbe Jahr eine Onlinezeit von 16/7 vorweisen können werde, resultiert daraus eine sehr hohe Raid-Vorbereitungs-Bereitschaft (Farmen etc), was ich ebenfalls zumindest von einem Großteil meiner Gilde erwarten würde.

**Wunschklassen / Erwartungen:**
1. ProtWarry
Ich muss ganz klar sagen, dass ich echt gerne ein Thunderfury hätte. Dies wäre meine favorisierte Rolle. Ich kann (wenn auch nicht allzu große) Erfarungen als ProtWarry in Classic vorweisen, bin durchaus in der Lage auch gegen einen Shadowpriest Aggro zu halten und weiß auch so über sogut wie alle notwendigen Mechaniken bescheid. Außerdem würde ich mich permanent bereitstellen Gildenmates durch jegliche Instanzen zu begleiten auch wenn mein PreRaid-BiS-Gear komplett wäre. Wie gesagt, sehr hohe Aktivität. Ich würde jedoch die Bedingung stellen, mindestens als 2ter den Anspruch aufs Thunderfury zu stellen. Mehr werdens wahrscheinlich ja doch nicht...

2. ShadowPriest
Viel verufener gehts wahrscheinlich nicht, aber absolut nicht zu verachten. Aber EINEN Priester, der den "Schattenwirken" Debuff aufrechterhält, sollte man ja schließlich eh im Raid haben. Viel gefarme und die richtige Skillung (die nie irgenwer hatte wegen PvP) sind hier absolut entscheidend. Eine DPS-Platzierung unter den Top10 kann ich aber dafür fast garantieren.

3. OffWarri
Nicht viel zu zusagen. Macht halt Spaß wie Sau 

4. Hexer
Nie wirklich gemaint, aber schon immer Interesse dran gehabt

5. Holy/Disc Priest
Kann ich definitiv am meißten Erfahrung vorweisen, jedoch nicht wirklich Lust drauf solange man mir nicht den Anreiz auf ein Legendary gibt. Sprich auch hier zumindest als zweiter Ateish garantiert zu haben.

Weiteres:
Ich habe auch jetzt schon sehr viel Zeit. Wenn also bereits jetzt ein Interesse an Vorbereitungen besteht wäre ich dafür auch zu haben. Ich weiß, dass ich teilweise sehr Hohe Erwartungen stelle, will mich aber auch nicht unter Wert verkaufen. Meine Berufswahl würde im Übrigen auf Bergbau / Ingie fallen, solange ich nicht eine ProtWarri-Stelle bekomme 
zu Erreichen bin ich unter Discord yikuu#0265, einfach adden und anschreiben.

CYA


----------

